# making the Hp remote (RC6) work wit IRdA port



## collegeguy19 (Feb 14, 2007)

I wanna use an hp remote RC6 (fits into express card slot)with my laptop HP zd7000 
where do I get the software to do that

full number on the back of the remote
RC 1762301/00
HP SPS 407313-0001


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

If you purchase the remote, it will come with software and drivers to help you configure the remote.


----------



## collegeguy19 (Feb 14, 2007)

*the remote is from a diffrent HP computer(newer)*

the remote is from a diffrent HP computer(newer):4-dontkno


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What is the model computer that the remote came from?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Not so sure you will have luck with this situation.

The remote you are speaking of is probably for the HP DV series laptops, DV1000, DV2000, DV4000, DV6000. I am not sure, however, the software is probably tied to the Quick Play feature on these machines, which have dedicated hardware buttons on the machine as well as work with the remote control.

You might check on the HP Support web site for more info.

JamesO


----------



## kamel (Jan 23, 2009)

collegeguy19 said:


> I wanna use an hp remote RC6 (fits into express card slot)with my laptop HP zd7000
> where do I get the software to do that
> 
> full number on the back of the remote
> ...


----------



## sartaj husain (Sep 3, 2010)

I had buyed hp sps remote controller full number on the back of the remote
RC 1762302/00
HP SPS 435743-0001
Please tell me in detail how to use it either it need any software for that or what . If it need any software then please mention that software name. I am using window 7 eternity 32-bit operating system


----------



## ranandnan (Nov 16, 2010)

I purchased an HP Pavilion laptop. With it, I also received an RC6 remote control but did not receive any softeware to go along with it. please advise thanks. Randy french


----------



## front24200 (Nov 16, 2010)

you cannot use that remote with older Hp laptops - it doesnt have the receiver!


----------

